# Differentiating yeast strains



## NeilArge (26/11/13)

Here's a little hypothetical scenario:
Say you made up two yeast starters on the same day, using different yeasts (say, WY1084 and WY1272 for example). At the time, because you used completely different containers for each starter, you knew which one was which. But, say, with the short passage of time and the rapid onset of dementia you forgot. Are there any stand-out clues (e.g. colour, smell) to differentiate these two yeasts?
By the way, I did say that this is a hypothetical situation... it's not like that has happened...
Cheers
ToG


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/11/13)

So your asking what the taste difference would be between the yeasts if used in the same beer


----------



## NeilArge (26/11/13)

No, I'm asking if there's any way of picking which one is which just by looking at each starter - would they differ in colour, smell, activity, etc.?


----------



## MartinOC (26/11/13)

Hypothetically, of course,  they're both pretty "clean", so you're not likely to get much of a difference from a sensory-perspective.

However, 1084 is an absolute BEAST & capable of fermenting small titanium alloy blocks. So if you're fermenting the same wort with them, I'd expect the 1084 to result in a lower FG (all other things being equal, such as pitching rate, temperature etc..etc....).

Oh, and keeping good notes helps with the dementia......... h34r:


----------



## NeilArge (26/11/13)

Lol. Thanks Martin. In the real world, of course, I know precisely which yeast starter is which but I am bit amazed how the 1084 is taking off like superman, making the 1272 look the mild-mannered Clark Kent by comparison. In the little speci jars i was keeping both yeasts in the 1272 appeared noticeably darker but I don't notice that difference now. 

Yes, labels, notes (i.e. this is a fork) are very helpful for the frail of mind. But you still have to remember to do that... :wacko:


----------



## NewtownClown (26/11/13)

Being starter I assume both fermented warm and both produce a similar fruitiness, both have a medium floc. and both attenuate at a similar rate - tough one, however, I alway find most American strains to have a similar fruitiness when warm and both attenuate and flock higher than their profiles suggest


----------



## NeilArge (26/11/13)

Thanks Newtown Clown. I'll do a sniff test a bit later to confirm my suspicions.
Given what you and Martin have said, it begs the question whether you would, hypothetically, bugger up an IRA and/or Cascadian Dark Ale if you got these yeasts mixed up (speaking speculatively...).


----------



## hoppy2B (26/11/13)

How on earth could you possibly make up 2 yeast starters on the same day? h34r:


----------



## MartinOC (26/11/13)

hoppy2B said:


> How on earth could you possibly make up 2 yeast starters on the same day? h34r:


Superman/Clark Kent.....? Hmmmmm.........?


----------



## tiprya (26/11/13)

If you leave them a few days, 1084 should floc better than 1272 shouldn't it?

I also get what I can only badly descibe as a 'minerally' character from 1084, so I think the samples should taste different.


----------



## MartinOC (26/11/13)

tiprya said:


> If you leave them a few days, 1084 should floc better than 1272 shouldn't it?
> 
> I also get what I can only badly descibe as a 'minerally' character from 1084, so I think the samples should taste different.


Like I said before, 1084 will NOT quit, so it won't flocculate until it's decided that the enemy has been soundly defeated, rounded-up & put into holding-cells for long-term incarceration.

The "minerally" character you describe could be the character of the original water-profile itself. I've always found it to be quite neutral (given that it's an Irish Ale yeast, where originally, the water is quite soft).


----------



## NeilArge (26/11/13)

MartinOC said:


> Superman/Clark Kent.....? Hmmmmm.........?


Lol. I do have an old telephone box just outside... Really, though, it's not that hard.


----------



## NeilArge (26/11/13)

MartinOC said:


> Like I said before, 1084 will NOT quit, so it won't flocculate until it's decided that the enemy has been soundly defeated, rounded-up & put into holding-cells for long-term incarceration.
> 
> The "minerally" character you describe could be the character of the original water-profile itself. I've always found it to be quite neutral (given that it's an Irish Ale yeast, where originally, the water is quite soft).


Thanks Martin. I look forward to watching the action of these two yeasts over the coming days in that case. It'll be interesting to see which one gives in first. They were both fed 150g of LME in 1.5 litres of water (OG 1.040) so started off with the same conditions.


----------



## MartinOC (26/11/13)

TunofGrunt said:


> Thanks Martin. I look forward to watching the action of these two yeasts over the coming days in that case. It'll be interesting to see which one gives in first. They were both fed 150g of LME in 1.5 litres of water (OG 1.040) so started off with the same conditions.


Please be so good as to report-back on your findings.

Stir-plates? Shaken? Force-fed oxygen or just fed to the 1040 wort & left alone? It makes a difference....


----------



## NeilArge (26/11/13)

Will do mate. I just give both starters the occasional swirl. They were made up on Saturday and are now at around high krausen.


----------

